# Beasty



## Poulpy (Feb 15, 2008)

I am changing case and adding a vapochil so as its like building a new PC, i thought i would open a log.
So first as i am at work, i will just post a parts list and a progress update, pics will come tonight.




*Parts:*
*Motherboard:*       ASUS X38 Maximus Formula
*CPU: *                 Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
*Memory:  *           1G OCZ Flex XLC PX6400 (goes above 1000Mhz if needed) * 4
*Video Card: *        2 * ATI HD3870 (both volts hard modded)
*Main HDD:  *         Raptor 74Go
*Secondary HDDs:*  Samsumg 500Go, Western Digital 160Go 
*Case:  *               Thermaltake Xaser VI  (17Kg )
*PSU:   *                Gigabyte 800w ODIN GT
*Keyboard: *           Logitech G15
*Mouse: *               Logitech Carbon Edition G7


*Cooling:*
*CPU :*        Vapochill LightSpeed
*NB : *         EK Waterblock
*Mosfets :*   EK Waterblocks
*VCs :  *       EK Waterblocks
*Waterpump:*        Laing DDC1+ Ultra (18watts)
*Radiator:  *          HWLabs triple XFlow
*Rad Fans:  *         3 * Textorm 120mm DBKiller
*Tubing: *             19mm/12mm Feser One

*Monitoring:*
*Aquaero: *     Thermal control of 6 fans, and much more, all from Windows
*Tubemeter:*   Water Level
*FlowMeter:*    Flow displayed in aquero
*Multiswitch:*   8 channel USB control switch
*LCD: *           Alphacool 240*120 USB LCD


I will add if i forgot something.



*First Day(arrival of Vapochill and Xaser VI):*
-Mobo and CPU preped for Vapochill
-Battleplan for watercooling intregration is done, rad, waterpump, flowsensor are in the case


-Vapochill is ready screwed under the case
-More after i get out of work...

*02/17/08:*
-Mobo in case
-Watercooling system plugged and filled
-Custom fillport installed
-Vapochill installed on CPU
-Aquaero and pump control board installed.
-pretest successful: PC boots and CPU temp in bios is at -38°C and lowering

PC is taken offline and unplugeed to finish cable management, HDD installs, and Aquacomputer Multiswitch install with all the lightning, uv , etc...
Pics have been taken along the project and will be posted once i am done.


*02/19/07:*
-Aquaero, PowerAdjust, and Multiswitch installs done.
-Cables routed nice and neat (some soldering was required)

Those two steps alone took me a few hours yesterday night. Still left to do, is to finish ultimate touchups in cable management, install HDDs and DVD burner/reader, install all the cathodes and i should be good. I do think i will eventually cut a diamond steel plate to hide the top compartment of the case between the PSU and the front of the case.....we will see later.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2008)

Ooh interesting stuff, I'll keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 18, 2008)

*02/17/08*

*02/17/08:*
-Mobo in case
-Watercooling system plugged and filled
-Custom fillport installed
-Vapochill installed on CPU
-Aquaero and pump control board installed.
-pretest successful: PC boots and CPU temp in bios is at -38°C and lowering

PC is taken offline and unplugeed to finish cable management, HDD installs, and Aquacomputer Multiswitch install with all the lightning, uv , etc...
Pics have been taken along the project and will be posted once i am done.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

you make me want a vapochill now


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

who doesnt want vapochill


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 19, 2008)

*02/18/07:*

-Aquaero, PowerAdjust, and Multiswitch installs done.
-Cables routed nice and neat (some soldering was required)

Those two steps alone took me a few hours yesterday night. Still left to do, is to finish ultimate touchups in cable management, install HDDs and DVD burner/reader, install all the cathodes and i should be good. I do think i will eventually cut a diamond steel plate to hide the top compartment of the case between the PSU and the front of the case.....we will see later.


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you make me want a vapochill now



I do have an older PE version for sale in the US. Its a left over of things i left behind when i came back to europe. Right now its seating at a friends house in LA.
Its the version with the COM port. It worked fine last time i used it as it had just came back from asetek for review/repair. 
Things i remember:
It has the side panel and the top compartment side panel cut out with a window on them.
It was for my Athlon XP but you can get a socket kit to fit your system from Asetek.

Anyway, i am selling it as is and only asking 300$ + shipping.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

Great rig, congrats on getting 1GHz GPU stable! But overclock the memory... and overclock the CPU too!


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 19, 2008)

hat said:


> Great rig, congrats on getting 1GHz GPU stable! But overclock the memory... and overclock the CPU too!



I have found that overclocking the VC memory is nearly useless, and in some cases it even degraded performances. Even with the volt mod, the fact that increasing the voltage on the memory made the cards unstable and overclocking the memory didnt give much of a performance boost anyway. Same result on both cards. For example, stepping the mem from 1126 to 1250 gave not even 100 points more in 3DMARK2006 and going from 1126 to 1200 degraded my results by almost 200 points . Same on both cards, thats why i am saying that the 3870 doesnt seem to like memory overclocking and even if it did, it doesnt help performance.
The 1Ghz overclock on both cards, that gave a hell of a perf boost on the other hand

CPU is overclocked alright , was stable at 4.3Ghz and could go higher because my Watercooling couldnt dissipate the heat generated by the E8400. And at 4.3Ghz i was reaching 65°C full load. So with the Vapochill, i ma expecting to hit past 4.5Ghz easily keeping the CPU nice and cool 

We will see tonight maybe or tomorrow at worst.....


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 20, 2008)

*02/19/08:*
DONE

Well not fully, i only have the lights left but all the cable management, devices, etc is done.
Played a while with it yesterday.
Instantly stable at 4.5Ghz and 19785 in 3DMark2006 
I get windows stable at 4.8Ghz but 3DMark2006 crashes, I need to play around and proceed with a methodic overclocking procedure to stabilize it at around 5Ghz (If i dont get limited by my ddr, but thats what the procedure is for).
So i am pretty sure i will get pasy 20k easily tonight .
I am also gone bring the pictures.


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 21, 2008)

*02/20/08:*

Tweaking pretty much done.
I cant get past 4.55Ghz stable but i am not disapointed as after testing i am almost certain that i am limited by my memroy (6400=800) already getting a 200Mhz overclock with the CPU at 4.55Ghz and it seems like it doesnt really want to go any higher. I will just change my ram to PC8000 when i can.
For the VCs, as mentionned in another post, i can't seem to get them past 1000Mhz. The voltage necessary to make them stable at 1050Mhz for example, makes my PC reboot once it enters the Proxycon test in 3DMark06.

I guess i have found my limits on VCs and CPU for now so time to put the door back, touchups for the lights and cables, and i will post the pics.

Stay tuned, you are gone like that....


----------

